# Brown spotting 4 days no AF (due today) shall I test?



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Im currently in limbo land waiting for my scond round of IVF hopefully in a month or two (follow up 21st August) after a failed cycle in May / June (chemical pregnancy - heavy spotting and bleed before OTD)
I have had one proper AF since the failed cycle and my AF usually starts with a bit of spotting for a day or so but this month I have spotted on and off for four days and theres been no real AF yet.  Could I have a natural BFP?
I do have tubal blockage but just one side and we did just have a holiday especially planned during fertile time so nows as good a time as any for it to happen and we tried really hard ....
Has anyone else been like this as their cycle gets back to normal, should I wait til the weekend to test if still no AF or should I just do it now?  
I hate building our hopes up but it would be amazing....
to test tonight or not to test.....


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Go for it!  xx


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

Still no proper AF but tested neg this morning grrr...
Ah well back to concentrating on cycle 2....


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear that but at least you have a focus forward . Wishing you all the luck in the world xx


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

thanks Jules,
Feel a bit better after testing this morning and of course sods law I have AF today now!

onwards and upwards to round 2, have some accupuncture booked and starting a real health kick on Monday to prepare myself!

Good luck to you!  Not long to go!

xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

C section booked for Monday - never thought we'd get this far tbh everyone said they'd come early! 

Was second time lucky for us, first time that I had tried acupuncture too so best of luck - don't give yourself too much of a hard time though I tho k as long as your body is rested and your mind is happy and positive then you give yourself a better chance than stressing about the scales or forgetting the folic acid lol

Will keep my eyes peeled for your good news x


----------



## mrsc75 (Apr 17, 2012)

OMG Jules by now they will have arrived!!
Hope everything went well xx
Great to hear that it was second time lucky hoping the accupuncture helps me too....
Congratualtions in advance!! hope you are all well!
 
xx


----------

